# Front Page...



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

How about making that page forward to the forums rather than having to click on link? I'd hate to have to update all my bookmarks... No rush if you do have plans for the front page.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, we have plans for a new front page. The link is just temporary.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks, you can close the thread.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for reminding me to code in an auto-forward on that link. No need to do any clicking now.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thank you! :blush:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I like the new look. It is clean, attractive and compelling.

Kind of a post-modern, minimalist, contemporary, avant garde, art deco, uh oh, retro look.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have always been one to compliment someone when its deserved and I must say that the new page looks REALLY clean and good looking!

Good job Chris!


----------

